# Codificacion A/D - D/A



## julio_ (Nov 25, 2005)

Saludos 

Alguien me pueda ayudar con algún ejemplo sobre la codificación usando un conversor analogo/digital.
Estoy aprendiendo a codificar algunos tipos de PIC's y me gustaria saber como funcionan un sistemas conversor analogo/digital y digital/analogo. No encuentro ninguna codificación de algun ejemplo y en los textos tan solo encontré la teoria (algo no práctico).

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar

atte
Julio


----------



## maunix (Nov 26, 2005)

julio_ dijo:
			
		

> Saludos
> 
> Alguien me pueda ayudar con algún ejemplo sobre la codificación usando un conversor analogo/digital.
> Estoy aprendiendo a codificar algunos tipos de PIC's y me gustaria saber como funcionan un sistemas conversor analogo/digital y digital/analogo. No encuentro ninguna codificación de algun ejemplo y en los textos tan solo encontré la teoria (algo no práctico).
> ...



Tu quieres un ejemplo sencillo sobre como utilizar el conversor Analogo a Digital con un PIC?  Esto es lo qeu buscas? O quieres la teoría de como funciona un conversor?

En cuanto a la conversion Digital Analógica, no hay un módulo que permita esto 'directamente', pero se puede utilizar un par de técnicas.  La primera consiste en un utilizar algún modulo conversor DAC del tipo R2R, lo puedes adquirir o lo pudes armar con un operacional.  

La otra alternativa es utilizar el módulo PWM con un filtro a la salida, lo cual 'rectificará' la señal para que se vea como una señal contínua.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 26, 2005)

Julio, aquí hay algunos links que te explican los fundamentos de los DAC y ADC incluyendo algunos ejemplos prácticos.

Seguramente, luego de leer esto podrás entender sin problemas el uso de los integrados DAC y ADC. 

http://apuntes.rincondelvago.com/electronica-digital_10.html

http://html.rincondelvago.com/convertidores-de-analogico-a-digital.html

http://www.digitallab.uni.cc/electronics-tutorials/adc/adc-dac-tutorial.php

El típico ejemplo del uso de convertidores analógico/digital son los termómetros para PC y/o microcontroladores. También puedes ver este mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/necesito-sensor-temperatura-lea-computadora-270/



Marcelo.


----------



## Rafael Martinez (Ene 9, 2006)

Creo que yo te puedo echar una mano pero depende del modelo a utilizar si lo haras en ensamblador te recomiendo que leas bien la data sheet del pic a programar pues puedes tener problemas con los bancos de memoria de los pic si sabes la manera correcta de acceder a los bancos no tendras ningun problema el resto solo sera mecanico  solo tendras que crear un algoritmo sencillo para la toma de datos y con respecto al dac casi no hay pic que tengan los dos o no se si peco de mentiroso pero solo se que hay una serie que los tiene incorporados los dos bueno si tienes otra pregunta la puedes hacer.

tmk


----------



## lanpu (May 13, 2010)

Hola, yo también estoy interesado en el tema que expuso julio_, alguien me podría guiar en esto pero enfocado a los PIC, y ojala en un lenguaje como C o el de PicBasic Pro, ya que mi conocimiento de Assembler es nulo, y la mayoría de los ejemplos que he encontrado se encuentran en este lenguaje.

Desde ya muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## antiworldx (May 13, 2010)

Yo solo he usado los dsPic, y es lo mismo que en cualquier microcontrolador.
Registros donde configurar la velocidad del muestreo, justificacion de los datos, interrupcion, canales, buffers (si lo tienen), y un registro de banderas.

QUe es lo que necesitas explicitamente? En los datasheet explican para que es cada registro.


----------



## lanpu (May 14, 2010)

hola antiworldx, lo que quiero lograr es conectar una LDR o termistor y controlar las salidas del pic dependiendo de los valores de estos.

en los datasheet viene información pero está en assembler y no manejo ese lenguaje.

gracias


----------



## antiworldx (May 14, 2010)

Si, bueno, pero para configurar los registros es lo mismo en cualquier lenguaje...
Tienes el nombre del registro.
Por ejemplo... tienes el registro (por asi llamarlo para el ejemplo) ADCCONF.
el bit 0 es para iniciarlo, el 1 para la interrupcion, y asi...
armas el byte, y te da un numero hexa. Pues este número lo metes por ejemplo en c...

ADCCONF = 120;

Y listo!
Me explique?


----------



## lanpu (May 14, 2010)

creo que si, intentare armar algo y luego vemos como me va, muchas gracias antiworldx!!!


----------



## stanko882 (Dic 15, 2010)

hola, soy  nuevo  en  esto  de los micro  controladores, leyendo  por ahí  encontré   un  texto,  que explica  de buena manera la estructura y  parámetros de los registros   para  realizar  un  Conversor a/d, tengo  nociones sobre como  realizar   el  conversor,  aqui  les  dejo  el   enlace
http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/PAEEES/2004-05/A02-A03 - Conversor AD del PIC16F877.pdf
si  alguien  conoce mayor bilbiografia  al  respecto les agradeceria que la publicaran,  alquien  me puede explicar  algo  de la temporizacion?


----------

